# need help with utorrent 2.0



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2010)

has anyone tried the new utorrent 2.0..?in its setup guide under the bandwidth section..there are a list of servers but none are in india or even near india..i have configured the port correctly in the network section but i cannot test my bandwidth as it always shows server busy. so i have set my upload speed as unlimited......my internet connection is a reliance 1mbps unlimited connection...i have a belkin G wireless router with model no- F5D7234-4....what upload speed should i select from utorrent's list...also can anyone guide me with recommended settings for my connection..

this is what my current settings are like- *i.iimmgg.com/images/th/f037e0c4ce7568fbc421087cea3acad1.png 

are these ok?


----------



## parimm (Mar 4, 2010)

looks good..


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 9, 2010)

AFAIK, Reliance offers 1:1 download/upload speeds. You could use 90-100kB/s as upload and download...say 150kB/s. Increase the total number of connections to 500-1000 and the number of connections per torrent to 100 or so. Make sure you have your ports open and you're good to go.


----------

